# Best POST workout glycogen replacement?



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2003)

I recently consulted with Ron Williams, and he said that I need a glycogen replacement within 10 mins of my workout.  I was wondering what is the best, or a good glycogen replacement?  I asked Ron, but he makes his own.  He said he is going to make a glycogen replacement suppliment, but hasent had time.  Any help is greatly appreciated.

-Jake


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2003)

dextrose or maltodextrin will do.

who the hell is Ron Williams?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2003)

Ron Williams is Mr. Natural Olympia, Universe, World, International, and named Natural Body Builder of the Decade.  Im pretty sure he is not 100% natural, but whatever.  His site is www.rwtrainingcamp.com

Also, isnt there a supplement that contains theese, or do I have to buy raw ingredients and make my own?


----------



## Larva (Dec 18, 2003)

gaterade has dextrose in it, atleast the powder does, also grape juice.

but are you looking for a post insulin spike?


----------



## atherjen (Dec 19, 2003)

you can mix your own. either a 50/50 blend of dextrose and maltodextrin or just straight dextrose and whey protein powder. make sure that you mix this with approx 2L of water for maxiumum digestion and absorption

guidelines for post workout shake are: 
carbs 0.8g/kg bodyweight (dextrose and/or maltodextrin)
protein 0.4g/kg bodyweught (whey powder)


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you can mix your own. either a 50/50 blend of dextrose and maltodextrin or just straight dextrose and whey protein powder. make sure that you mix this with approx 2L of water for maxiumum digestion and absorption
> 
> guidelines for post workout shake are:
> ...



You can get the mix from proteincustomizer.com and just add it to your whey.  This would be the cheapest route.

If you are looking for a premix, Relentless by Xtreme Formulations isn't bad.  

An in between alternative would by Glycoload from Optimum, I believe.

Whey is the most critical thing post workout, however.


----------



## gopro (Dec 19, 2003)

Watch out for NITRONX from VPX in the next couple of weeks. This is a killer post workout mix:

-whey hydrolysates/isolates
-4 stage carbs
-creatine
-glutamine and glutamine peptides
-BCAAs
-pure 4-hydroxyisoleucine

And delicious!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

I wish some one would come out with somthing that covers everything ..  best one I use now is beverly mass maker and they are a 3 stage carbohydrates mixture and have whey isolate, and hydros as well, but other vital ingredients new to the market.  Looking foward to this new product...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

And it shows Hard!


----------



## gopro (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> I wish some one would come out with somthing that covers everything ..  best one I use now is beverly mass maker and they are a 3 stage carbohydrates mixture and have whey isolate, and hydros as well, but other vital ingredients new to the market.  Looking foward to this new product...



This one was made for guys like us HAN!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks for the great info you guys


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

Bowl of Sugar!


----------

